# Grafische darstellung des Netzwerks!?



## Gabi (12. Oktober 2003)

So, nach dem ich es nicht lassen kann, möchte ich gerne wissen
wie man die bereits verbundenen Pc`s grafisch darstellen kann?

Sowie unter Windows --> Netzwerkumgebung

Wenn man dann im Explorer den gesuchten Pc verbindet, 
sieht man auch dessen Ordner! Geht das auch unter Linux ...
oder besser gesagt, wie geht das?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Naj-Zero (13. Oktober 2003)

Falls du KDE und Samba als Fileserver benutzt kannst du diesen ganz einfach im Konqueror mit smb://_computername_/ ansprechen.


----------



## alexdoehla (25. Februar 2004)

Oder das schöne kleine Tool Linneighborhood installieren...
Das is im Prinzip genau so wie die Netzwerkumgebung bei Microdoze...


----------

